# Teacher called me out today



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

My teacher got upset with some of the students in my class, including myself, because we forgot to print out and bring the article we were discussing to class. She told us to make sure to bring it next time and that she hates when her students just sit around like lumps... She was really angry when she called me a lump.

After that she kind of got in my face and asked me questions about the article. Luckily I had skimmed it (didn't read very thoroughly lol) but I was able to give some pretty detailed answers and feedback throughout the class. Some of the stuff I said she would bring up later ("Like what Joe said about...") and even laughed at some of my witty answers. 

So I kind of feel good that I was able to BS my way out of looking like a complete idiot but I felt kind of awkward for being called out in class. I hope she doesn't hold a grudge or anything against me for the rest of the semester... A lot of my professors have me bugging out this year.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey, let's get this party started.

What the **** do you expect when you don't bring your **** to class?


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

housebunny said:


> Hey, let's get this party started.
> 
> What the **** do you expect when you don't bring your **** to class?


sweet jesus so much hostility


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

offthechainjoe said:


> sweet jesus so much hostility


Haha!


----------



## MilkyChocoxD (May 28, 2013)

I'm sure she won't remember as long as you get the rest of your work in on time.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

I dislike it when professors call me out on class. Leave me alone professors, please. :sus


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

she was probably blowing things out of proportion to make an example out of your group to the rest of the class.


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

we had a class today where we reviewed writing we did with the rest of the class and i felt she ripped me a new ***hole. i'm really getting sick of some of my professors and their bull****. just ****ing teach me, stop being pricks about everything.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

offthechainjoe said:


> we had a class today where we reviewed writing we did with the rest of the class and i felt she ripped me a new ***hole.


God!


----------

